# Trademark, dba, ein, state tax id, what else - please?



## Shawnquimby (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi - 
I have a trademark for a logo that I am using for a line of mixed martial arts clothing. I have a dba, ein, and state tax id. I'd like to buy shirts, sweatshirts, etc. Heat press them with my logo and sell them online, in person, shows, mail order, catalogue, etc. Do I need any other licenses? Peddlers, re-sellers, ?... I live in Michigan. Thank you in advance!!! Shawn

I may eventually want to tear out tags and re-label as well,,,


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You'll need to contact your local town or county government, you may need a business license (goes by other names) and a zoning permit.


----------



## Shawnquimby (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks! shawn


----------

